# Coolorus Color Wheel for CS4 and above with 30% discount



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2012)

They recently updated the color wheel for CS4 and above.
If you haven't purchased it, they're offering a 30% off Promo code.

http://conceptart.org/forums/showth...ilable-with-30-discount&p=3609843#post3609843

Coolorus v1.1 is available for download.

- New RYB color wheel,
- sampling to background (Shift+CLICK),
- swap colors (X),
- and few bugfixes.

For those who haven't bought Coolorus yet we have a 30% (code: "v1.1") Holiday discount - available by the end of 2012.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 21, 2012)

The Coolorus wheel is awesome. Once you install it, you will wonder how you ever managed without it.


----------



## Ley (Dec 21, 2012)

;~; waaant.


----------

